# Win a SaltMarsh Skiffs sm144 skiff



## Skiff ClassicS (Dec 20, 2016)

You can win a SaltMarsh Skiffs sm144 skiff in the Skiff ClassicS Tournament Series. 
Qualify your team and win the championship. Check it out at http://www.SkiffClassicS.com


----------

